# Who is the most unlikable/annoying player on tour?



## SirSliceAlot (Aug 26, 2011)

Can be European or PGA Tour, male or female, past or present and your reasons. I have a few, pretty obvious ones! 

Rory Sabbatini - for his general bad attitude and arrogance.
Monty - miserable, ungrateful and needs to give up!
Dotty Pepper - can't stand her voice.
Poulter - arrogant, delusional, not as good as he thinks he is.
Tiger - no explanation neccasary.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 26, 2011)

Vijay Singh- bad attitude with the fans!
Sergio Garcia - Bad attitude with the fans, watched him take a young boy's programme to sign it, the boy had eyes like saucers as his hero was signing, Garcia took the programme and kept on walking while the boy was stuck behind the ropes in a thick crowd, he then threw it over his shoulder to land on the ground nowhere near the boy and on the wrong side of the ropes, Marshal had to retrieve it and hand it back to the boy who's face was one of shock and sadness- never forget his wee face all happy one minute then shot down the next. I was going to shout at Garcia to be more mindfull of his fans as thats his customers and he's setting an example, but I didnt as I'd prob be on the news and arrested.

sorry for the rant but it annoys me even today


----------



## nowtfancy (Aug 26, 2011)

For no reason whatsoever I like monty, poulter & garcia, and also particularly like rory probably for his youthful exuberance, and jiminez cause he's cool.

Can take or leave tiger, but don't like adam scott but couldn't tell you why!


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 26, 2011)

I hate Westwood, purly because of the way he walks !! It really irritates me....


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 26, 2011)

not keen on bubba watson he seems a tit.

and never liked Justin Leonard. After the 99 Ryder cup


----------



## gripitripit (Aug 26, 2011)

Poults and his bagman wind me up. They moan about every little thing that happens in the crowd...!!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2011)

Anthony Kim...

End of Thread..............


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Aug 26, 2011)

Rickie Fowler for those hats and that barnet.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Aug 26, 2011)

It's not one particular player, but a particular type of player that annoys me...

I will describe him... 

Wears unfashionably baggy, pleated chinos or black slacks, unpleasantly patterned polo shirts that are 2x sizes too big. 

Plays on the US tour, with only one win, namely the Chuck Bush Cattle Feed and Sit-on Mower Invitational, that was played during the same week as the US Open, so doesn't count any way.

Has never been outside the positions of 40 to 80 on the order of merit.

The only shots I've ever seen him play were when he scraped an entry to the Open, after his only win, and got to -2 under before disappearing again.

Has a short, chunky swing that makes me want to puke.

Has a daft American name such as Chip, Buck, Todd, Boo.

These players clog up leaderboards and make me want to never watch another professional torunament.

Oh, but +1 for Anthony Kim.


----------



## SirSliceAlot (Aug 26, 2011)

Have to say I agree with the comments regarding Sergio. He does come over as a moody sod, never ever smiles on the course or makes any effort with the crowd.

Quick story of my own. 
Myself, dad and brother were at the Ryder Cup last year on the saturday, and Monty went past us several times on the back of the team buggy, the crowd were singing at him, whistling and cheering him on and not once did we see him acknowledge anyone, not even a raised hand or nod of the head. He really doesn't do himself any favours with that snotty attitude.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 26, 2011)

The pros at the top need to realise they are the face of the "company" who earns its money from the fans!

I know they cannot do it 24/7 but a little here and there goes a long way!


----------



## SirSliceAlot (Aug 26, 2011)

It's not one particular player, but a particular type of player that annoys me...

I will describe him... 

Wears unfashionably baggy, pleated chinos or black slacks, unpleasantly patterned polo shirts that are 2x sizes too big. 

Plays on the US tour, with only one win, namely the Chuck Bush Cattle Feed and Sit-on Mower Invitational, that was played during the same week as the US Open, so doesn't count any way.

Has never been outside the positions of 40 to 80 on the order of merit.

The only shots I've ever seen him play were when he scraped an entry to the Open, after his only win, and got to -2 under before disappearing again.

Has a short, chunky swing that makes me want to puke.

Has a daft American name such as Chip, Buck, Todd, Boo.

These players clog up leaderboards and make me want to never watch another professional torunament.

Oh, but +1 for Anthony Kim.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha quality and absolutely spot on!


----------



## richy (Aug 26, 2011)

G-Mac for me. Dont dislike him, just not a fan of his accent or his cocky strut/walk


----------



## Ken_A (Aug 26, 2011)

Monty - miserable, ungrateful and needs to give up!


I would love to punch his face in - not met him before - but he really gets under my skin :-aaaaaaaaaaargh(


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Aug 26, 2011)

Monty - miserable, ungrateful and needs to give up!


I would love to punch his face in - not met him before - but he really gets under my skin :-aaaaaaaaaaargh(
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## jammydodger (Aug 26, 2011)

Anthony Kim...

End of Thread..............
		
Click to expand...

Spot on , what a plank that guy is.


----------



## stevie_r (Aug 26, 2011)

not keen on bubba watson he seems a tit
		
Click to expand...

Can't disagree with that, he does seem a total throbber


----------



## Essex_Stu (Aug 26, 2011)

For some reason I do not like Westwood. Cant put my finger on it but he just seems to have no personality whatsoever. Really dislike Tiger as well, his attitude just seems to stink at the moment.


----------



## hangover (Aug 26, 2011)

lee westwood


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Essex_Stu and Hangover, Am telling you it's the walk !!!!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 26, 2011)

There are a few
as previously mentioned, Kim, Monty, etc

But the one who is head and shoulders above the rest (and has his head and shoulders so far up his own a*se) has to be Mr Tiger Woods.

Surley arrogant,egotistical Just not a very nice guy, yet he is held up on a pedistal by so many

Compare him with Phil Mickelson, Proper Gent, interacts with the crowd even at the Ryder Cup when it was chucking it down. 

Fragger  ( I am what I am)


----------



## smange (Aug 26, 2011)

Cant believe no one has mentioned Nick Faldo , he is a smarmy, arrogant arse.

Also not very keen on Kim or Garcia(both seemingly quite popular choices)


----------



## lobthewedge (Aug 26, 2011)

Any player who wins a tournament and goes on to thank their lord and saviour Jesus Christ for giving them the strength and courage to play golf.

Does my tits right in!


----------



## Dodger (Aug 26, 2011)

Beat me to it smange.......Faldo is number 1 by a country mile.He is so far up his own rectum.

He is closely followed by Kim and my 3rd would go to Cink....can't stand the man,no reason,just don't like him.


----------



## SirSliceAlot (Aug 26, 2011)

Any player who wins a tournament and goes on to thank their lord and saviour Jesus Christ for giving them the strength and courage to play golf.

Does my tits right in!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes that gets on my tits big time, funny how they don't blame god/jesus when they play badly or don't win isn't it!?


----------



## TonyN (Aug 26, 2011)

Anthony Kim...

End of Thread..............
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you.

2008 Ryder cup when he was playing Garcia i think, Garcia was entitled to a drop because his foot was on a grid,step or something similar. Kim made such a big deal about it, checking the stance and implying Garcia was cheating saying it was not his normal stance. 

Eventually stormed off like a big kid. 

JB Holmes too, anyone who rides there driver like a retarded mule on a golf course needs to stand in front of the practice bays whilst the others take aim.


----------



## richy (Aug 26, 2011)

Anthony Kim...

End of Thread..............
		
Click to expand...


JB Holmes too, anyone who rides there driver like a retarded mule on a golf course needs to stand in front of the practice bays whilst the others take aim.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt that Boo Weekly??


----------



## chris661 (Aug 26, 2011)

Beat me to it smange.......Faldo is number 1 by a country mile.He is so far up his own rectum.

He is closely followed by Kim and my 3rd would go to Cink....can't stand the man,no reason,just don't like him.
		
Click to expand...

Kim wins hands down, but Faldo is a tool all right, Cink is not too bad but Casey rides high in the charts as well.


----------



## Crow (Aug 26, 2011)

Steve Williams.

(And I agree re the God botherers)


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 26, 2011)

Anthony Kim...

End of Thread..............
		
Click to expand...


JB Holmes too, anyone who rides there driver like a retarded mule on a golf course needs to stand in front of the practice bays whilst the others take aim.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt that Boo Weekly??
		
Click to expand...

Here here!
+ the Leonard thing from 99 as well puts him on my complete tool list!


----------



## TonyN (Aug 26, 2011)

Anthony Kim...

End of Thread..............
		
Click to expand...


JB Holmes too, anyone who rides there driver like a retarded mule on a golf course needs to stand in front of the practice bays whilst the others take aim.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt that Boo Weekly??
		
Click to expand...

Here here!
+ the Leonard thing from 99 as well puts him on my complete tool list!
		
Click to expand...

Thats who I meant...obviously 

JB Holmes annoyes me because he wears a black glove  

Now who's the nutter that wears two gloves?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2011)

Having met Monty at a clinic I have to say I warmed to him and I like Faldo in most things he has done although I can't forgive him for the RC fiasco. Not really got any particular player I dislike as such although I have always found Robert Rock irritating. Think it goes back to having to have his caddy line up his putts


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Aug 26, 2011)

Mark James - should have been kicked off the European Tour back in the late 70s for his behaviour and to make him Ryder Cup captain was disgusting.  Which he then used to settle every personal score he had in the game.   

Colin Montgomerie - has made a career out of whinging and complaining.

Tiger Woods - the most fined player in PGA Tour history. Blows off fans and media alike.  Is now getting well-deserved payback for years of sticking two fingers up at everyone because he was No.1

Bubba Watson for the way he behaved at the French Open this year.

Sergio Garcia for all the reasons already mentioned.

Can't include Nick Faldo and Ian Poulter in this list - sorry.

A few other honorable mentions - Tom Lehman for his behaviour at Brookline in 1999, Kenneth Ferrie for doing more to wind up the PGA Tour than any other European when he was there for a short while, and Peter Alliss for being a senile old git even though this isn't really the thread for having a pop at him.

Rant over, time to go and lie down.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh yes and John Daly for pissing away his talent and being a drunken bum.  NFL coaching buddy of mine caddied for him in a Tampa pro-am and used those exact words for the experience.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 26, 2011)

Homer mentions Robert Rock and that's what is great about our differing opinions on this forum.........I love the guy cos he looks like he's either just rolled in from a nightspot or is about to go out on the pundy.He also looks like he would be a great guy to share a few ales with and (allegedly)likes the females.

But in reality he is probably as shy as a mouse,tee total and loves sitting with the slippers on in front of radio 4 in the evening!


----------



## Dodger (Aug 26, 2011)

Mark James - should have been kicked off the European Tour back in the late 70s for his behaviour and to make him Ryder Cup captain was disgusting.  Which he then used to settle every personal score he had in the game.   

Colin Montgomerie - has made a career out of whinging and complaining.

Tiger Woods - the most fined player in PGA Tour history. Blows off fans and media alike.  Is now getting well-deserved payback for years of sticking two fingers up at everyone because he was No.1

Bubba Watson for the way he behaved at the French Open this year.

Sergio Garcia for all the reasons already mentioned.

Can't include Nick Faldo and Ian Poulter in this list - sorry.

A few other honorable mentions - Tom Lehman for his behaviour at Brookline in 1999, Kenneth Ferrie for doing more to wind up the PGA Tour than any other European when he was there for a short while, and Peter Alliss for being a senile old git even though this isn't really the thread for having a pop at him.

Rant over, time to go and lie down.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Sir Colin made a career out of winning and complaining.


----------



## ADB (Aug 26, 2011)

Great thread at the end of a hard week!!

My chosen few are:

Zac Johnson - hate his swing, his sunglasses, the way he thought God had helped him win the Masters and the fact that when he removes his hat he has a Bobby Charlton comb-over.

Scott Hoch - whining, miserable, narrow minded choker.

Lanny Wadkins - probably unfair but I never wanted anyone to get gubbed in a Ryder Cup match more than him.

Tom Lehman - for overexagerated celebrations at the RC.

To even things up I find Casey has a face you could happily grind into a bunker.


----------



## SyR (Aug 26, 2011)

I have to say when I met Monty at a exhibition match/clinic, he was a true gent and very engaging with everyone. When I've followed him in tournaments it's clear he takes golf very seriously and also likes a moan! I'd say he is a serious golfer rather than an entertainer and thatâ€™s probably why he rubs the crowd up the wrong way.
My experiences of Faldo are much the same, zero personality but a great golfer.
I have an irrational dislike of Justin Leonard, Jean van de Velde and Ricky Fowler. I cannot explain why??
Paul Caseyâ€™s (ex?) caddy is a prize t!t. Iâ€™ve seen him (Craig Connelly) in action at several events and Iâ€™d have to say his ego is probably bigger than Steve Williams. The way he acted towards the crowds was disgraceful.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 26, 2011)

Tommy two gloves Gainey? Wasn't he some kind of baseball star who swings like he is hitting a home run?!? Probably good in all the right places


----------



## sev112 (Aug 26, 2011)

Tiger Woods -  Blows off fans
		
Click to expand...


No no no  - surely you;ve got that the wrong way round ???


----------



## sev112 (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula Creamer  - she never replies to any of my emails ...


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 26, 2011)

I really can't get on with GMac.  His accent is so annoying!!!  He needs to make up his mind - either he's American or Northern Irish - his accent can't be both!!!

Justin Rose.  He really winds me up and I don't know why.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Aug 26, 2011)

It amazes me why we're on here writing about people who "we" dislike............

I'm sure these guys dont give a monkeys if we like them or not. I dont really care if people like me or not. I go out and play to for enjoyment. I'm not a top player but if you or anyone else dont like me then thats your problem.

Why cant we have a thread about the players we like/love watching!!!!


----------



## richy (Aug 26, 2011)

I really can't get on with GMac.  His accent is so annoying!!!  He needs to make up his mind - either he's American or Northern Irish - his accent can't be both!!!

Justin Rose.  He really winds me up and I don't know why.
		
Click to expand...

And he always wears clean shoes


----------



## big_al (Aug 26, 2011)

rory sabbatini for being an arrogant knobhead
and for wearing that stupid hat


----------



## stevie_r (Aug 26, 2011)

Ronan Rafferty, wasn't he having a shocking round in the US open in the early 90's, told everyone he was going to the toilet and never came back!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 26, 2011)

I really can't get on with GMac.  His accent is so annoying!!!  He needs to make up his mind - either he's American or Northern Irish - his accent can't be both!!!

Justin Rose.  He really winds me up and I don't know why.
		
Click to expand...

And he always wears clean shoes   

Click to expand...

LOL!!!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Aug 26, 2011)

It amazes me why we're on here writing about people who "we" dislike............

I'm sure these guys dont give a monkeys if we like them or not. I dont really care if people like me or not. I go out and play to for enjoyment. I'm not a top player but if you or anyone else dont like me then thats your problem.

Why cant we have a thread about the players we like/love watching!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Chill out geez - it's only a thread on an internet forum.

Most of the threads on here are pointless - but they strike up debate.

If you don't like it........


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 26, 2011)

It amazes me why we're on here writing about people who "we" dislike............

I'm sure these guys dont give a monkeys if we like them or not. I dont really care if people like me or not. I go out and play to for enjoyment. I'm not a top player but if you or anyone else dont like me then thats your problem.

Why cant we have a thread about the players we like/love watching!!!!
		
Click to expand...




Finally someone who writes some sense.
Starting a thread about who we dislike is just going to turn into a hate thread,basically about people we have never met.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 26, 2011)

rory sabbatini for being an arrogant knobhead
and for wearing that stupid hat
		
Click to expand...

I would wear a hat like that if I had cancer of the pus as well......


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 26, 2011)

Comparisons of Faldo and Lyle have been inevitable, and Faldo's role as the heavy goes back at least to 1980, when they were Britain's two best young players. That year, at the Kenya Open, Faldo reported Lyle for a rules infraction, which resulted in Lyle's being disqualified. On the 2nd hole of a round in which they were paired, Lyle had placed a piece of tape along the head of his putter because the glare of the sun on the metal was distracting him. In doing so, according to the determination of the tournament committee, he had altered the playing characteristics of the club during a round, in violation of the rules.

Faldo could have, and probably should have, spoken to Lyle when he first noticed the tape, giving Lyle the chance to remove it. Instead, Faldo reported it to an official after nine holes. His action did not go down well with everyone. When Brian Barnes, another British pro, met Faldo in the clubhouse later, Barnes said, "Well, that's a nice thing to do to a fellow professional."

Guess who's top of my list ?


----------



## smange (Aug 26, 2011)

rory sabbatini for being an arrogant knobhead
and for wearing that stupid hat
		
Click to expand...

I would wear a hat like that if I had cancer of the pus as well......
		
Click to expand...

Laughing away to myself here Chris, imagining all the English forummers wondering what the hell a "pus" is


----------



## jammag (Aug 26, 2011)

suprising view there considering people normal bash others on here about rules and how they are there and to be enforced. admittedly a harsh ruling but surely one that had to be done?

Cant stand the god winners just makes them sound a bit silly. Dont like watching Mickelson play, all you here is bones this bones that. Seems like a good guy with the fans and also does a lot of charity work just cant stand to watch him play.

Adam Scott is a tool. Dont know why just dont like him specially with that long putter he has.


----------



## stevie_r (Aug 26, 2011)

Comparisons of Faldo and Lyle have been inevitable, and Faldo's role as the heavy goes back at least to 1980, when they were Britain's two best young players. That year, at the Kenya Open, Faldo reported Lyle for a rules infraction, which resulted in Lyle's being disqualified. On the 2nd hole of a round in which they were paired, Lyle had placed a piece of tape along the head of his putter because the glare of the sun on the metal was distracting him. In doing so, according to the determination of the tournament committee, he had altered the playing characteristics of the club during a round, in violation of the rules.

Faldo could have, and probably should have, spoken to Lyle when he first noticed the tape, giving Lyle the chance to remove it. Instead, Faldo reported it to an official after nine holes. His action did not go down well with everyone. When Brian Barnes, another British pro, met Faldo in the clubhouse later, Barnes said, "Well, that's a nice thing to do to a fellow professional."

Guess who's top of my list ?
		
Click to expand...

Is it Brian barnes?


----------



## Piece (Aug 26, 2011)

It amazes me why we're on here writing about people who "we" dislike............

I'm sure these guys dont give a monkeys if we like them or not. I dont really care if people like me or not. I go out and play to for enjoyment. I'm not a top player but if you or anyone else dont like me then thats your problem.

Why cant we have a thread about the players we like/love watching!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Finally someone who writes some sense.
Starting a thread about who we dislike is just going to turn into a hate thread,basically about people we have never met.  

Click to expand...

Based on the above logic, I havent met any pro golfers therefore I can't dislike or like them... 

Cory 'Combats' Pavin was fooking annoying in his heyday.


----------



## doubletripledouble (Aug 27, 2011)

Comparisons of Faldo and Lyle have been inevitable, and Faldo's role as the heavy goes back at least to 1980, when they were Britain's two best young players. That year, at the Kenya Open, Faldo reported Lyle for a rules infraction, which resulted in Lyle's being disqualified. On the 2nd hole of a round in which they were paired, Lyle had placed a piece of tape along the head of his putter because the glare of the sun on the metal was distracting him. In doing so, according to the determination of the tournament committee, he had altered the playing characteristics of the club during a round, in violation of the rules.

Faldo could have, and probably should have, spoken to Lyle when he first noticed the tape, giving Lyle the chance to remove it. Instead, Faldo reported it to an official after nine holes. His action did not go down well with everyone. When Brian Barnes, another British pro, met Faldo in the clubhouse later, Barnes said, "Well, that's a nice thing to do to a fellow professional."

Guess who's top of my list ?
		
Click to expand...

Is it Brian barnes?  

Click to expand...

Yep Brian 'beer bottle ball marker' Barnes

I'll agree with Faldo, though not playing as such any more. Passed a few players at the Open last year. A quick 'play well' or 'good luck' to them and all bar that a$$ of a man gave a cheers or thanks.
Paul Casey just nothing to like about him at all. S**t eating grin every time he's interviewed, general aloofness, etc... He's just not someone you could ever see yourself having a beer with and having a laugh.

Someone mentioned Kenneth Ferrie, I heard a story about him yesterday up at Gleneagles. By all accounts an absolute knob!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 27, 2011)

Paula Creamer  - she never replies to any of my emails ...
		
Click to expand...

I was round At Paula's house the other day- when I say house it was more the bottom of the garden behind the big tree

Paula is a personal friend of mine - I say friend but the magistrate would rather call it stalker


----------



## toonarmy (Aug 27, 2011)

Tiger Woods -  Blows off fans
		
Click to expand...


No no no  - surely you've got that the wrong way round ???
		
Click to expand...


*titters*


----------



## bluetoon (Aug 27, 2011)

Got to be 'Boom Baby' Jef Overton for the over-the-top war cry during the ryder cup.

Then Bubba gets second place for his delayed reaction to the war cry and getting in on the act.

Worth another look
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D4cLC1MenY


----------



## BROOKIE (Aug 27, 2011)

Lee Westwood,cos I backed Hoof it to win its last race..
  he did say it would win..


----------



## MizunoIronMan (Jul 18, 2012)

Rory Mcilroy for his cocky arrogance and being the ugliest golfer bar none.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 18, 2012)

MizunoIronMan said:



			Rory Mcilroy for his cocky arrogance and being the ugliest golfer bar none.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously haven't been to a GM Forum event .......


----------



## Captainron (Jul 18, 2012)

Tiger Woods. What an absolute chop!


----------



## ScottishDave (Jul 18, 2012)

MizunoIronMan said:



			Rory Mcilroy for his cocky arrogance and being the ugliest golfer bar none.
		
Click to expand...

MizunoIronMan = Caroline Wozniacki?


----------



## Davey S2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't warm to Paul Casey. 

Never a fan of Tom Kite either. Looks like a tortoise.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 18, 2012)

I've never warmed to Johnny Miller as a commentator or as a player.

Of the players currently on tour I guess that there aren't any that I particularly dislike. However, some general observations...

- Where did Geoff Ogilvey's hair come from? He was a cue ball a few years ago, now it's quite thick and lush. 
- Rickie Fowler looks like he's wearing a naval survival suit every Sunday.
- Tom Kite is looking more and more like he's made of lego every time I see him.


----------



## thelank1985 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kevin NA - complete waste of time (literally)!
Ricky Fowler - just look at him
Rory Mcllroy - He's good and knows it!
VJ - swing annoys me 

Tigers not that bad he actually acknowledged me and my wife at the 2010 Ryder cup. They only ever publicise his bad bits!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 18, 2012)

thelank1985 said:



			VJ - swing annoys me 

Click to expand...

Speaking of VJ... 

http://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf/caddie-sings-a-sad-song-1-1401456


----------



## Deke (Jul 18, 2012)

Come on guys,some of the reasons given for "hating" great players are pretty weak!


----------



## Crawfy (Jul 18, 2012)

Dislikes - Casey, Monty & Westy - arrogant/boring *****

Likes - Rory, Gmac, DC, Jimenez - they have soem personality


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2012)

Monty for me, I know he's not really a player but just hate the guy for lots of reasons!


Traditionally I hated Kim but I cant remember why now and I have not seen him in a long time.


----------



## Lollfred (Jul 18, 2012)

Tiger Woods .....


----------



## Stu M (Jul 18, 2012)

westwood - up his on arse
monty - same as above
kuchar - very punchable face, like a wee gerbil


----------



## bobmac (Jul 18, 2012)

I like this guy


----------



## One Planer (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't seem to bring myself to like Sabbatini, or anyoe on tour who wears a cowboy hat for that matter.

Webb Simpson and his slow play are a little annoying at the minute, but don't dislike the guy.

Player I actually like. Zach Johnson, Luke Donald, K.J choi


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jul 18, 2012)

Marcel Siem(en)... Big Mig did the ponytail first. Get your own look.

EDIT: got to give props to MizunoIronMan for being up at 1.30am to bounce a year-old thread, on his first post, to hate on Rory! That's devotion to a grudge we can all admire. Is he Chubby Chandler in disguise?


----------



## jdchelsea (Jul 18, 2012)

I have an irrational dislike for a few players:

Paul Casey - born with a "silver spoon in his mouth" look
Justin Rose - might be just his shoes he wears - they look like slippers
Bubba Watson - looks like a range hustler
Adam Scott - not sure why

other players i dont mind seeing have a bad round:
Rickki fowler - must be the outfits
Keegan Bradley - looks like he's playing with his little brothers clubs.

Players I like:
Tiger woods - good too watch because he can brilliant or awful
Mcilroy - same reason as woods and im N.Irish
Duffner - he's so miserable it's funny
Ryo Ishikawa - just like his swing
Jimenez - just seems like nice guy


----------



## DaveM (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't really dislike anyone. Live and let live. The one thing that did get up my nose though was Casey with his "Team Casey", comment.

Fred couples a real gent.


----------



## keef (Jul 18, 2012)

Keegan Bradley - too slow and weird eyes!

Slicealot, where can i get my hands on that avatar?


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 18, 2012)

Probably going to get slated for this but I've never like Phil Mickelson.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 18, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I really can't get on with GMac.  His accent is so annoying!!!  He needs to make up his mind - either he's American or Northern Irish - his accent can't be both!!!

Justin Rose.  He really winds me up and I don't know why.
		
Click to expand...

GMacs's accent is what happens to a Northern Irish accent when you get fed up with the English failing to understand you.
Sorry to tell you that I sound just the same (but with slightly less facial hair)


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't stand any player who says 'It was fun out there' - usually Americans or Paul Casey!


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 18, 2012)

Davis Love III

When Paul Lawrie won the Open in '99, Love said that Carnoustie 'got the winner it deserved'.  Graceless tw@t.

They're drawn together for the first two rounds this week.  I hope Lawrie annihilates him.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2012)

Not too sure how you can either like or dislike people you dont know or only see from a distance.

I did watch Casey tear a strip off some course marshalls on a practise day at Wentworth and he came across as an arrogant knob but, who knows he may have been right but handled it badly


----------



## Bucket92 (Jul 18, 2012)

Zac Johnson, Paul Casey, Kevin Na, Martin Laird, Ted Potter Jr.


----------



## Mary (Jul 18, 2012)

Opinions based on spending several days in the players' marquee at The Open a couple of years ago ....

Ian Poulter - he is the arrogant knobhead that many people think he is. 

Monty - quite affable! 
Lee Westwood - fairly low key, seemed close to his parents.
Luke Donald - unassuming. Popular with other players.
Michael Campbell - quiet, family man.
David Howell - very friendly.
Various American players - extremely polite, never been called "Ma'am" before! 

Tiger - can't comment as I never saw him in there, I guess he was busy elsewhere.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2012)

MizunoIronMan said:



			Rory Mcilroy for his cocky arrogance and being the ugliest golfer bar none.
		
Click to expand...

Strange first, and thus far, only post on the forum ...

Never quite worked out threads/posts purely to 'dis' another...

If you ain't got anything good to say about anyone then its generally best left unsaid...


----------



## Jay Nause (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate them all , flash gits


----------



## moogie (Jul 18, 2012)

No real hatred

Just dislike the 'sight' of Marcel Siem..........

Its the PONYTAIL ........ I just dont get it

I like G. McDowell...........but cant stand the 'Fake-Yank' accent,  very annoying,  and the fact that he actually calls himself G-MAC


----------



## theWOAT (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't really dislike any too much, but I also don't like epic bandwagoners, so Woods.

I like Jason Day, The Dufman and Rory(mostly in part to go against the Woods fans). Oh and Mike Weir, just for being Canadas greatest sportsman by default, though I'm not even Canadian.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Jul 18, 2012)

KEVIN NA
Hate him hate him hate him


----------



## jdchelsea (Jul 18, 2012)

moogie said:



			I like G. McDowell...........but cant stand the 'Fake-Yank' accent,  very annoying,  and the fact that he actually calls himself G-MAC
		
Click to expand...

his website is terrible though

http://www.graememcdowell.com/

Mcilroys isnt much better

http://rorymcilroy.com/

cringe!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 18, 2012)

most annoying by far for taking  too may practice swings KEVIN  NA  mare swings please


----------



## Jensen (Jul 18, 2012)

Kristina Kim, she always has to be centre of attention. Giving high fives to the crowd. She's just far too much a pain in the ass


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2012)

Paul Casey,Montys bitch!


----------



## seochris (Jul 18, 2012)

Scott Hoch cause he is a miserable looking tosser with a bad attitude, Fred Funk as 'he doesnt do the Open as its wet and windy' and he is anti Euro...well duh and Tom Kite cause he is nasty and the PGA tour chairman, Fincham as he has screwed up the Ryder cup timings with his silly little  end of season money grabbing circus called the Fedex whatever!


----------



## macca64 (Jul 18, 2012)

not a fan of Harrington,know someone who was doing the catering at a tournament and there was an incident,won't elaborate,but not a fan


----------

